# pretty fonts for your desktop

## neenee

hi my fellow gentooers,

this short guide allows you to have nice

fonts using freetype2(.1.4).

short history: i was a slackware user before

i switched to gentoo when 1.4 final was released.

my time with slackware has learned me many things,

including how to use the bytecode interpreter

with freetype libs and microsoft (truetype) fonts

to really improve fonts on the graphical desktop.

i do not know if this all works with kde, but

i know it works for gnome, or to be precise the

gnome-settings-daemon wich will apply the font

settings made in gnome to the current running

window-manager so you can have pretty fonts

without running the whole gnome desktop with

a slim and sleek window manager such as the

*boxes, and *wms.

since i am aware that people stay skepic until

they see something for themselves, i will include

a small comparison screenshot of fonts as shown

by mozilla:

[img:1d464e2c4a]http://cos.evilforums.com/~neenee/images/exhibits_2.png[/img:1d464e2c4a]

this is a shot made up of three smaller shots,

made with three different font settings.

left: anti-aliased non-microsoft fonts w/o byte-intperpreter

middle: anti-aliased non-microsoft fonts w/ byte-interpreter

right: anti-aliased microsoft (truetype) fonts w/ byte-interpreter

to me, the holy grail of these three is the

picture on the right. very smooth and slim

fonts, hardly any smudging at small size and

no messy hinting as with freetype fonts.

anyway, on with how to make it all happen.

step 1 - enable the bytecode interpreter

a) get freetype2 here.

b) open a console

$ tar xvzf freetype-2.1.4.tar.gz

$ cd freetype-2.1.4

$ vi +381 include/freetype/config/ftoption.h

after your editing line number 381 shoulld look like:

#define  TT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER

instead of:

/* #define  TT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER */ 

$ ./configure --prefix=/usr/X11R6 && make

$ su

# make install

(note: make install will replace your current freetype2;

to restore your unmodified files, re-emerge freetype2)

restart X to have the modified freetype2 loaded.

step 2 - make your gnome font settings

now it is time to configure fonts in gnome so that

gnome-settings-daemon will load the correct settings

for you.

a) run 'xdpyinfo | grep resolution' to get your dpi

b) run gnome-font-config (gnome-font-properties in gnome 2.4)

c) click 'details'

d) set your dpi to what you just found at a)

e) set smoothing to grayscale

f) set hinting to full

g) leave subpixel order at rgb

h) click close twice to leave gnome-font-config

now your font settings are complete and will be

loaded when gnome-settings-daemon is loaded.

now, choose the gtk2 theme (controls) by running

gnome-theme-manager you want to have for your

windows, dialog-boxes and windows; these control-

settings will loaded as well with your fonts - get more

at art dot gnome dot org.

step 3 - install truetype fonts

microsoft (truetype) fonts are very good looking fonts.

i have tried the bitstream vera fonts, the truetype fonts

which come with first installing a dsitro, and others.

microsoft (truetype) 'wins' out of all i have come across.

get microsoft (truetype) fonts by emerging them (core-

fonts i believe), or get some windows machine and copy

your fonts from there to your system (i can highly

recommend tahoma, which is what you have seen in

the third part of the screenshot at the start of

this post).

put your truetype fonts in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF

and make sure that dir is not commented out and exists

in your etc/X11/XF86Config, like this:

FontPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

do the following to have your font cache rebuilt:

$su

#fc-cache -fv

(you should see your fonts being added)

step 4 - load your font-settings with startx

to have your new font settings loaded without

running the whole gnome-desktop, add a line to

your ~/.xinitrc, before the line of your window

manager of choice; here is an example:

exec gnome-settings-daemon &

exec pekwm

this will load gnome-settings-daemon in the back-

ground and will then load pekwm, so that pekwm will

use your nice fonts for applications.

end-bit.

i hope i have not forgotten to mention anything

and i wish you all a lot of joy with some very

pretty fonts.

ps. thanks to the people at dropline-gnome forums

for helping me to set this up on slackware, which

allowed me to tell others about this.Last edited by neenee on Wed Nov 12, 2003 11:45 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## zhenlin

TrueType is the technology. FreeType is the implementation. So, do replace 'freetype' with 'free fonts' and 'truetype' with 'Microsoft fonts'

----------

## neenee

please check if it's better now.

----------

## zhenlin

Much better... But, for some reason, I think the one on the left looks better. The middle one looks worst.

By the way:

```

use bindist || append-flags "${CFLAGS} -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER"

```

And 

```

if [ -z "`grep TT_Goto_CodeRange ${S}/objs/.libs/libfreetype.so`" ]

then

  ewarn "Bytecode Interpreter is disabled."

fi

```

Suggests that the Gentoo people have tried to enable the bytecode interpreter. The test returns true on my system.

Perhaps you could post the source of your samples - so that we can see how our systems are configured too.

By the way, for enhanced readability, I suggest Capitalizing some of your words, like GNOME for instance, FreeType for another, etc.

----------

## neenee

the three shots were taken at the dropline forums.

hmm.. as for increasing readability of my posts;

i already have split my posts up in sections and

used some colors.. i really do not like to use caps

in posts :|

nonetheless, thank you for your suggestion.

----------

## Kesereti

 *neenee wrote:*   

> i really do not like to use caps in posts  

 

Well, in terms of readability...it *is* standard English to capitalize the first letter of each sentence, as well as the first letter of proper nouns...so if you're trying to make this tip look clean, professional, and readable, then you're missing a major part of it by not following basic capitalization rules...

----------

## Vyper

 *neenee wrote:*   

> i really do not like to use caps
> 
> in posts

 

noproblemidontliketousespacesandpunctuationinposts

----------

## neenee

kesereki, i am aware of standards. i have no need for

making my tip look professional, and i myself doubt that

its current state is not clean nor readable.

i strive for usability myself. and i think my post is usable.

i enjoy how i am able to write how i want online without

conforming exactly to standards; if i were allowed to write

official documents and communicae in the same manner

without being frowned upon, i would gladly do so.

i enjoy the small things i can change when writing online

without being berated for it too much; it gives me a feeling

of freedom in a sense.

i hope that you now understand why i write how i do.

as always, thank you for your suggestion.

----------

## Kesereti

I think Vyper put it best...

Standards like that exist to make a language readable and unambiguous; there is, for example, a very significant difference between "united states" (any collection of state governments in an alliance) and "United States".  In the anonymity of the Internet, your typed words are your avatar, in lieu of appearance, bearing, style of dress, manner of speech, and all the other things that would (in a face-to-face meeting) determine the "you" that you present to the rest of the world.  If that's the image you want to project, that's fine, that's none of my business; however, I'll just warn you that many people will see such as a sign of laziness and lack of attention to detail, much the same as blatant, easily correctable misspellings.  The purpose of a documentation and tips forum is to share information amongst the community, in a format that is clear and easily interpreted by all.  

Otherwise, why shouldn't I just say that I think that spaces are useless, and that the vowels should be shifted to the left one space (a->u, e->a, i->e, o->i, u->o)?  It's still English, just the way I think it should be perhaps:

```

Emaun,thay'rajoststundurdsundurajostrastrectengmyubeletytiaxprassmysalf,ni?

```

Present yourself as you will; as I said, it's none of my business...I just know that many people tend to have more faith in documentation and information that is presented in a more professional manner.  At any rate, this is getting off-topic. =)

(And incidentally, before someone argues back with "Well, some people don't speak English as their first language..." -- neither do I.  I learned English in school, as it was required, but I certainly didn't speak it at home growing up, or amongst my friends until I moved to the U.S...for a language so far removed from my first (Japanese), if I can learn it, anyone can ^_^)

----------

## neenee

interesting.

this is the first time ever people have voiced

such concern over how i write posts or texts

in general online. i appreciate the attempt at

making clear why it would be better if i would

use correct capitalization, since that is the

only thing i choose to omit, and i fail to see

the relevance of giving the example of leaving

out spaces, as i see it as a drastic and un-

realistic one.

if i would not know better, i would see the

examples given of removing spaces and shift-

ing vowels as mockery. however i will see it

as a colorful way of proving a point, which i

believe it was meant as.

as for signs of laziness and lack of attention

to detail; i hope those who read my posts,

read my posts for their content, and not to

be able to berate me on my way of writing.

all in all, thank you kindly for the words of

warning, and i hope that i may encounter you

both in some more productive situation in the

future.

----------

## grygor

hi neenee!

could you please tell me which gnome packages i have to emerge in order to get this thing running?

i don't want to emerge a whole gnome environment because i'm using wm...

thanks!

----------

## neenee

i don't have a clue grygor... try checking dependencies

of gnome-settings-daemon.

----------

## nico--

gnome-settings-daemon is a part of 'gnome-base/control-center'

----------

## grygor

well...

i emerged some gnome stuff. don't know what i need it for but no witch emerge gconf-editor it works, at least i chan run:

step 2 b) gnome-font-properties

i'll try now if the rest is working as well...

----------

## dedeaux

Wasting time bashing someones use or not of cApS is silly.  The guide is clear as it is.

I have a question though...  On adding fonts.  I have yet to search the forums for this but as I tried this guide I wanted to ask here.

Anyhow.  I have a WinXP (like the caps people?) partition and I pulled the fonts from there to the given TTF directory.  When I run fc-cache -fv it does not list that dir or show my fonts being added.  Furthermore, I decided to copy them to the dir that the corefonts was installed in and run fc-cache still with no success.  Is there an easy solution to this?

Thanks.

----------

## neenee

put your fonts in your fontdir, then do:

fc-cache -fv /path/to/fonts/

add this path to your /etc/X11/XF86Config config

FontPath "your_font_dir/"

and fontconfig config file (eg. /etc/fonts/local.conf)

<dir>your_font_dir</dir>

finally, restart x

----------

## Kesereti

 *neenee wrote:*   

> if i would not know better, i would see the
> 
> examples given of removing spaces and shift-
> 
> ing vowels as mockery. however i will see it
> ...

 

I apologize if it seemed like mocking; I just decided to take another totally arbitrary portion of the language (just as spacing or capitalization is; in German, for example, all nouns are capitalized from what I understand...)  I was just trying to show how a disregard for standards can lead to unreadable language.  If any of this seemed like an attack directly on you, again, I'm sorry -- in my sometimes caustic way, I was just trying to improve the readability of your tip =)  

For a counter-example, and interesting bit of cultural trivia...(to change the subject away from this unpleasantness ^_^)...there are no spaces in my native language (Japanese)...but there are other means of making sentences readable.  For one, many words are written using Chinese characters, as opposed to our native symbols (which are complete syllables, as opposed to individual letters that form syllables, as in English) -- as Chinese characters are easy (assuming you know them =P~) to break into words, spacing is not necessary.  Then again, we don't really have capital letters, either...but there is a way to indicate something similar to TYPING IN ALL CAPS LIKE THIS ^_~  

At any rate, it's all silly and arbitrary, but standards exist for a reason, from what I can tell...

----------

## Kesereti

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> Wasting time bashing someones use or not of cApS is silly.  The guide is clear as it is.
> 
> I have a question though...  On adding fonts.  I have yet to search the forums for this but as I tried this guide I wanted to ask here.
> 
> Anyhow.  I have a WinXP (like the caps people?) partition and I pulled the fonts from there to the given TTF directory.  When I run fc-cache -fv it does not list that dir or show my fonts being added.  Furthermore, I decided to copy them to the dir that the corefonts was installed in and run fc-cache still with no success.  Is there an easy solution to this?
> ...

 

Another thing that you may want to try is adding the path to the fonts to /etc/X11/Xftconfig (I think that's the file, I'm not at my Linux box at the moment =\...it's /etc/X11/Xft(something), though!) ... I messed with fonts for a long time, and this fixed it for me...

----------

## bennerstul

 *Quote:*   

> Well, in terms of readability...it *is* standard English to capitalize the first letter of each sentence

 

are you calling e.e. cummings a bad writer?  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooBox

Are you sure that you use standard mozilla settings and fonts ?

i was just looking at http://www.dropline.net/forums/

and my fonts is like the your eksample on the left, but slimmer.

really nice compared to your eksample.

i dont need your guide, but man thanks for makeing such a nice guide to people that like M$ fonts  :Smile: 

----------

## neenee

you might be using the bitstream vera fonts,

which many seem to like as well.

----------

## lurid

Excuse me for going OT again.  neenee, the angst shown here isn't fully aimed towards you, but to anyone reading that decides that language isn't important.  This is a sore spot for me, and even if its OT I must reply.

 *bennerstul wrote:*   

> are you calling e.e. cummings a bad writer?

 

Yes.

Look at it this way:  Where would Linux, Open Source, or even the Internet be without standards?  We'd have a million Microsofts running around with a million different ways of doing things.  The end result?  Confusion.  Why do tech companies fight amoungst themselves over who gets to set the standard for new tech?  Because they realise there needs to be one (1) way to do things that everyone understands and can work with, and within.

Standards are important.  Now maybe the capitalization of a word is seen as minor and deemed unimportant, but what happens when everyone does it?  The same thing thats happened to the English language ever since ebonics was adopted.  I shouldn't need to say this, but that is in no way a racist comment, I am simply pointing out that no one under 20 bothers to enunciate clearly anymore.  Young people sound like they're talking with marbles in their mouth.  Typing has become painful to read lately because no one bothers to spell correctly or use any standards of the english language that make these silly symbols make sense.  Generally the answer I get when its pointed out is "why bother?".  Heh.  Because I can't read it, thats why.  ;)

Anyway, the point is that sloppy habits create sloppy people.  Its easy to say that speech is primarily about communicating an idea and that as long as the idea itself is communicated, the method of doing so doesn't matter.  I believe this simply isn't the case.  I find it harder and harder to have successful communication with people on the internet due to that "Why bother.  What, are you an English teacher?" mentality.  And once communication begins to suffer, the ultimate goal of language itself becomes worthless.

For me, this tip wasn't that hard to read.  I've seen much worse.  Still though, it irks me to see things typed that way.

----------

## bcore

Christ. Who cares about the capitalization? This isn't the Gentoo opensource anal-retentive dictionary forums.

Anyhow..

Thanks for the tips, man!

----------

## vbenares

What do you think about the difference between anti-aliased fonts and aliased (?) fonts?  Does it matter whether one is using a flatscreen or a crt?

----------

## mlang

Pardon me for going off topic.

 *lurid wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bennerstul wrote:*   are you calling e.e. cummings a bad writer? 
> 
> Yes.
> ...

 

I take it that the first item was tounge-in-cheek.  Standards in language and artistic license are two quite different things.

I do agree on your second point, though.  

It wasn't hard to read, but it was annoying.  When I write notes to myself, I write without caps in mostly incomplete sentences that have an unusually high number of ellipses.  But when I write things that will be read by other people, like, for example, a post such as this, I think it important to present yourself clearly and in a standard way.  Wrapping lines at ~50 characters and writing without caps at all, even when they are nescessary, don't fit into that category.  

Neenee -- I don't think that you should take the OT discussion going on here as an attack on you or people not appreciating your contribution and time.  I think that the suggestion to make it more readable was benign and the resulting discussion is just an "exploration" of forum, as well as language, etiquette.  :Smile: 

----------

## neenee

worry not. i do not mind any of this. i will not

change the way i type in chat and on boards.

i do find the replies quite interesting, though

perhaps a moderator would be so kind as to

split this thread into on-topic and off-topic

replies, creating a new thread for the off-

topic ones with a small link to my first post to

illustrate what the discussion is about?

kind regards.

----------

## wilburpan

 *neenee wrote:*   

> i really do not like to use caps in posts 

 

I think that the issue is that a new topic in Documentation, Tips & Tricks is not just an ordinary post.  It is one thing to use all small letters in replying to a thread.  It is another thing to not use conventional grammar/spelling in a post that is obviously intended for a wide audience.

----------

## neenee

well, if there is such a problem with me not using capitals,

i'd almost feel my posts are unwanted here. but since no

others on any other board have complained about how i

write my posts, i will just see this as a phase i have to go

through before people stop commenting on it.

apologies to those who find my posts an insult to the

english language; i will try not to post anything you will

have to read and steer clear of posting in this section of

the board.

kind regards.

----------

## Xiderpunk

Thanks neenee for the guide, 

*Off Topic*

personally speaking.. I think it's rude for others to point out grammatical, punctuation errors. Anyway as far as I am concerned the content of posts is what counts, not how it is written.

Those that do pick up on such things, need to be less anal.

----------

## FourARSEDSheep

does anyone know a nice way to get these fonts working in KDE?

thanks

----------

## razamatan

ok...  i'm gonna weigh in on this talk about not using caps, b/c i don't use caps when i do email.... saves a keystroke of (shift).  ppl have said, "then why the hell do you do the ....'s?"  simple... i do that when i think or to inflect stronger pauses.

another reason i'm weighing in is b/c i'm a grad student studying ai & cognitive science, currently focusing on the domain of natural language processing (nlp).

the "removing spaces" analogy is a poor one because "spaces between words" is a syntax that is very important in semantic processing for both humans and nlp algorithms (i was a psych major, too as an undergrad).  however, capitalization is hardly (note: i didn't say "not") necessary for semantic processing.  eastern languages like japanese, chinese, korean, etc. don't even have the notion of "capitals", but it appears that people who use those languages can communicate perfectly well.

to furthur show that capitals are hardly necessary, let's switch modalities to auditory communication.  do you pronounce a capitalized word differently than if it was in lowercase?

so, to summarize: capitals are used primarily for disambiguation and semantic cueing for proper nouns.  the sole reason why ppl capitalize the first word in a sentence was only for visual clarity beyond the period.  but in the word processed world (where there should be 2 spaces between a period that marks the end of a sentence and a new sentence), you really don't need to capitalize it.  you can't confuse initials like e. e. cummings and ends of sentences, like this.  right?   :Smile: 

QED.

----------

## razamatan

actually... now that i looked at the html'ed version of that post, it turned all my double spaces to a single space.  html doesn't handle the notion of whitespace too well.  another grievance on markup languages.

i could do 

```
& n b s p; (minus the spaces between)
```

 to do a space, but who wants to hit 4 keys for 1 thing?

----------

## ben_h

If you've got the choice of putting two spaces after the end of a sentence, or using capitals properly, why not just go with the capitals? Both take an extra keypress, and frakly, it's not all that much trouble to hold the SHIFT key for a second while you hit a letter.

neenee, none of this was intended as abuse I'm pretty sure, but as constructive criticism. If you're going to be writing documents for a general audience, then I think it's fair when people comment that the punctuation and formatting is malformed.

But I think the main issue is that this is the "thin end of the wedge" -- I'm not trying to claim that your post was unintelligible. It would have been easier to read if it were formatted better, but it wasn't imposible.

The real issue is, IMO, kids who are going through school now completely surrounded by electronic devices which either correct spelling for them, meaning that they never learn to do it themselves, or encourage word mangling (too -> 2, you -> u, etc). Unless something is done about this, then within a decade or three, no one will be able to write properly.

Moreover, It's already happening. If I read through my local paper (The Courier Mail; it's crap, but still), then I find no end of spelling and grammar errors in both articles and advertisements. It really gets on my nerves, and I think it's a serious issue.

----------

## undrwater

 *Quote:*   

> Moreover, It's already happening. If I read through my local paper (The Courier Mail; it's crap, but still), then I find no end of spelling and grammar errors in both articles and advertisements. It really gets on my nerves, and I think it's a serious issue.

 

depends on your perspective.  linguists (and maybe razamatan too) believe that language is dynamic, and that the changes are natural.  as a matter of fact, the generation preceding mine has continuously criticized MY use of english. the importance is semantics.  (how did we get here?)

in programming, syntax is extremely important and sloppiness just doesn't get parsed, humans parse much better than a computer though and can be more forgiving of missing syntax elements.

my 2 cents 4 u   :Wink: 

razamatan: where are you studying?  that was a direction i was going to head once apon a time.

----------

## razamatan

 *undrwater wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Moreover, It's already happening. If I read through my local paper (The Courier Mail; it's crap, but still), then I find no end of spelling and grammar errors in both articles and advertisements. It really gets on my nerves, and I think it's a serious issue. 
> 
> depends on your perspective.  linguists (and maybe razamatan too) believe that language is dynamic, and that the changes are natural.  as a matter of fact, the generation preceding mine has continuously criticized MY use of english. the importance is semantics.  (how did we get here?)
> 
> in programming, syntax is extremely important and sloppiness just doesn't get parsed, humans parse much better than a computer though and can be more forgiving of missing syntax elements.
> ...

 

i'm at the u. of michigan.

@benhoskings

holding down a key (shift) is more strenuous on a possible carpel tunnel case (i type too much).  hehe... that was a joke.... sorta... i did have to switch to  a "natural" keyboard b/c i would get these shooting pains in my wrists.

omitting capitals doesn't compare to improper grammar and spelling errors.  i agree that some school kids these days aren't practicing proper english, but you don't see me writing all leet.  well... sometimes, when i feel like being stupid.  to remedy this problem, parents shouldn't let their children use computers for homework until they are well into high school.  and never, ever let them get on the internet until they show proficiency in proper english.   :Wink: 

----------

## The Mountain Man

People say, "even w/o proper caps and punc my post can stil be red."  This is true, and while it may be "good enough" for basic communication, why settle for good enough when you can strive for excellence?  If you're going to take the time to render your thoughts into written form, why not strive to make it as easy to read as possible rather than encouraging people to skip over your posts because they get tired of trying to make sense of your non-standard use of the written word?

To put it more frankly, if you can't be bothered to write properly then I can't be bothered to read what you have to say.

----------

## neenee

but in the end, you did bother to take

the time to reply. and i doubt you re-

plied to something you did not read.

thank you for your time and your con-

structive reply.

----------

## IshThe5th

Please people, capitalization is completely insignificant for what neenee needed to convey to the audience.  The purpose of the post was to get across as simply as possible the method by which people may improve fonts on their systems.  I think nazamatan made an excellent point with the fact that you do not pronounce capitalization in speech, yet speech is perfectly comprehendible.  On the other hand, slurring together words and skipping spaces certainly makes sentences incredibly more difficult to interpret; that is a completely inappropriate comparision.  I would argue that the usage of words such as "w/o" and "punc" and mispelled words such as "red" also decrease the legibility of a sentence.  But I fail to understand how lack of capitalization makes a post any less comprehendible.  I use it out of habit, but I have just as easy of a time reading a post without capitalization as I do reading one that makes use of it.

 *Quote:*   

> why not strive to make it as easy to read as possible rather than encouraging people to skip over your posts because they get tired of trying to make sense of your non-standard use of the written word?

 

I'm sorry... but to be honest, it was extremely easy to make sense of neenee's post.  All though this forum may be different from the rest in that people should generally make their posts as legible as possible, I don't think that every standard in proper written English is required.  Only those standards that make the posts clear to the reader.  This forum is a place for dialogue rather than a collection of formal written works.

----------

## rewt_rawt

Anyway...

does anyone know a nice way to get these fonts working in KDE? 

-Tom M

----------

## ebrostig

I DON'T KNOW WHY IT IS SO DIFFICULT TO USE A MIX OF UPPER AND LOWER CASE WHEN WRITING.

I FIND IT SLOPPY WHEN A USER IGNORES BASIC RULES OF WRITING JUST TO MAKE HIM OR HERSELF MORE INTERESTING AND MORE 1337.

WHY IS IT A PROBLEM TO USE UPPER AND LOWER CASE? IT TAKES AN EXTRA KEY PRESS! WOOW! i'M JUST BAFFELED.

ERIK

----------

## neenee

i will quote myself, since it seems you did not read the

thread before posting:

i enjoy the small things i can change when writing online

without being berated for it too much; it gives me a feeling

of freedom in a sense.

that is my reason for typing how i do. i am not attempting

to make myself more interesting and more '1337' as you

put it, nor am i not using capitals because i find using them

to be 'so difficult'.

as for the usage of upper and lower case being a problem:

the only problem i see is that people feeling strongly about

proper casing and the english language in general frown

upon what i enjoy when it comes to typing.

if i would mind pressing or holding keys, i would probably

not post as much as i do.

i think that covers your questions.

have a nice day.

ps. was there really necessary to reply in only capitals? it

makes me wonder if you yourself are not a user attempting

'to make him or herself more interesting and more 1337'..

----------

## irf2003

 *zhenlin wrote:*   

> Much better... But, for some reason, I 
> 
> ```
> 
> use bindist || append-flags "${CFLAGS} -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER"
> ...

 

Sorry I think you got it wrong.

The correct use flag is  "-bindist" and not "bindist "

The reason it worked for you is because because

you apended "-DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER" to your CFLAGS.

There is no need to apend anything to the CFLAGS if

your USE flags contains  "-bindist".

Since there are many packages which use the freetype

source, it's a good idea to edit the /etc/make.conf

file and add "-bindist" to the USE flags.

HTH

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *neenee wrote:*   

> hmm.. as for increasing readability of my posts;
> 
> i already have split my posts up in sections and
> 
> used some colors.. i really do not like to use caps
> ...

 

Laziness & an uncaring attitude RE: others' cares,  is a common trait these days.

Whether you care to admit it to yourself or not, there is a valid reason for caps...and taking the time to make things more easily readable by others.

----------

## neenee

thank you for your constructive reply  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooBox

 *rewt_rawt wrote:*   

> Anyway...
> 
> does anyone know a nice way to get these fonts working in KDE? 
> 
> -Tom M

 

hello people ?

someone please answer him.

i like to know it too.

----------

## Tazmanian

 *neenee wrote:*   

> ps. was there really necessary to reply in only capitals? it
> 
> makes me wonder if you yourself are not a user attempting
> 
> 'to make him or herself more interesting and more 1337'..

 

I think it was to contrast with your typing in all lowercase.  Why not type in all caps too?   :Wink: 

----------

## Tazmanian

Hooray for off-topicness!   :Wink:   (Perhaps the moderator(s) should really do something about this....  I can see this going on for a while.)

 *mlang wrote:*   

> But when I write things that will be read by other people, like, for example, a post such as this, I think it important to present yourself clearly and in a standard way.  Wrapping lines at ~50 characters and writing without caps at all, even when they are nescessary, don't fit into that category.

 

First, wrapping lines at ~50 characters actually improves readability.  This is the exact reason newspapers and magazines print in columns.  If you count, you'll notice they wrap at ~60 characters.

If we want to be anal, let's be anal.   :Wink:   The "yourself" in the quote above should have been a "myself".

So, yeah, I'm in the anal camp.  Capitalization is good, but I can forgive its absence.  Actually, as an interesting historical note, capitalization is being used less and less in English.  18th century documents, for example, are riddled full of capital letters.

Frequent spelling and grammatical mistakes, however, bug the heck out of me when they are made by a native speaker of English.  Like typographical errors, they just indicate complete laziness with no respect for the reader.

My two cents.Last edited by Tazmanian on Fri Dec 26, 2003 6:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tazmanian

 *bennerstul wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Well, in terms of readability...it *is* standard English to capitalize the first letter of each sentence 
> 
> are you calling e.e. cummings a bad writer? 

 

Actually, E. E. Cummings capitalized his name correctly.  

Source: Norman Friedman. Journal of the E. E. Cummings Society. Spring 1, 1992.

----------

## Tazmanian

Heh, can you tell I just found this thread?   :Wink: 

 *razamatan wrote:*   

> to furthur show that capitals are hardly necessary, let's switch modalities to auditory communication. do you pronounce a capitalized word differently than if it was in lowercase?

 

The view that there is no difference between the written word and the spoken word is a flawed one.  (Example follows.)

 *razamatan wrote:*   

> the sole reason why ppl capitalize the first word in a sentence was only for visual clarity beyond the period.  but in the word processed world (where there should be 2 spaces between a period that marks the end of a sentence and a new sentence), you really don't need to capitalize it.

 

I claim that you do.  Starting a sentence with a capital letter distinguishes the beginning of the sentence far better than a simple period and double space.  The start of a sentence usually denotes the start of a new idea, and thus, is important.  Capitalization allows readers (especially those who are quickly skimming) to have a far easier time identifying the start of each sentence.

----------

## GentooBox

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

> Heh, can you tell I just found this thread?  
> 
>  *razamatan wrote:*   to furthur show that capitals are hardly necessary, let's switch modalities to auditory communication. do you pronounce a capitalized word differently than if it was in lowercase? 
> 
> The view that there is no difference between the written word and the spoken word is a flawed one.  (Example follows.)
> ...

 

Would you PLEASE stop that !

All of you should stop it !

go to the official playground here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=10

----------

## scr7b

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Would you PLEASE stop that !
> 
> All of you should stop it !

 

Actually, you don't need that extra space between the last word and the exclamation mark...

Should have been:

Would you PLEASE stop that!

All of you should stop it!

Just trying to save you a keypress...    :Laughing: 

----------

## Tazmanian

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> Would you PLEASE stop that !
> 
> All of you should stop it !

 

Apologies.

I propose that we continue the off-topic discussion at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=733375.   :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

## GentooBox

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

>  *GentooBox wrote:*   Would you PLEASE stop that !
> 
> All of you should stop it ! 
> 
> Apologies.
> ...

 

Thanks...

----------

